# Construcción receptor híbrido de onda corta



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 16, 2011)

Pocos encaran la construcción de un Receptor de Onda Corta. Generalmente ha sido un proyecto aparentemente complicado (en parte lo es como todo proyecto). Para simplificar el grado de dificultad muchos optan por los clásicos receptores Regenerativos de simple y fácil construcción y sus respectivas debilidades. Aprovechando una semana de suspensión, en el foro, construí este receptor de onda corta con algunos elementos recogidos por ahí.
Cualquiera que ya tenga un tiempo dedicado a la electrónica tendrá una buena provisión de elementos de Radios antiguas así es que le presento este Receptor, ideal para DXistas, aficionados a la onda corta, o amigos de la experimentación.

Las principales características son:
- Hibrido (Válvulas, Circuito Integrado Y transistores)
- Rango de Frecuencias: 5.3 – 18 Mhz
- Multimodo de Recepción: AM, CW (Telegrafía), SSB (LSB, USB).
- Medidor de Intensidad de Señales (“S” Meter )
- Control Automático de Ganancia (CAG) Manual y automático (lento).
- Control de Sensibilidad Manual
- Oscilador a Cristal para Recepción de CW Y SSB Transistorizado
- Amplificador de Audio estado sólido.

Instrumentos para su ajuste:
- Multímetro (Tester) 
- Oscilador generador de Radio Frecuencia de 455 Kilociclos. (Ver circuito)
- Una fuente de voltaje de corriente continúa de 150 hasta 280 volt y un transformador de 13 hasta 30 Volt. 1 Amper mínimo.

Recomiendo construir en primer lugar, en una pequeña placa de circuito impreso, el oscilador de 455 Kilociclos. El cristal es de fácil adquisición. Puede ser un filtro cerámico de 455 Kc/s que vienen en casi todo receptor o control remoto de TV. Tienen tres pines. La del medio se conecta a tierra y las de los extremos como lo indica el circuito. Generalmente son de color anaranjado y la frecuencia viene impresa en él.
Este oscilador nos servirá para ajustar los viejos transformadores de Frecuencia Intermedia.

*AJUSTE:*-  Una vez construido el receptor, se desconecta el punto X1 y X2 marcados en el circuito.
- Se conecta el oscilador de 455 Kc/s  al pin 7 del tubo 12BE6 a través de un capacitor de 1000 pF. Este pin se polariza provisoriamente con una resistencia de 100K (entre el pin 7 y tierra). 
-Se aplica alimentación a la válvula 12AV6 y se retoca el potenciómetro R3 para que el instrumento de  0-1 mili Amper indique lectura “cero”. El control de sensibilidad R4 a mitad de recorrido.
- Se aplica alimentación al conjunto del receptor y con el oscilador de 455 Kc/s funcionando ajustamos los núcleos de los transformadores de Frecuencia Intermedia a máxima lectura de M1. El CAG debe estar en posición ON.
- Este ajuste se hace con R2 a máxima sensibilidad, o conectando el cátodo o pin 7 de la válvula 12BA6 directamente a Tierra.
- Obtenida la máxima indicación de M1 se desconecta el oscilador de 455Kc/s. Se reconectan los pines 1 y 7 de la 12BE6 y el pin 7 de la 12BA6. El oscilador de 455Kc/s se conecta como indica el circuito, al diodo 1N34.
- Conectar la Antena y mover el condensador variable C1 hasta escuchar alguna emisora de onda corta. Retocar el trimmer de C1A a máxima ganancia. El control del CAG en posición OFF. Es mejor hacer este ajuste desde que se pone el sol hasta media noche aproximadamente, que es la hora en que mejor se escucha en onda corta.
- Para escuchar emisiones de Telegrafía o SSB solo hay que encender el oscilador de 455Kc/s y retocar C2 a máxima recepción.
- El potenciómetro R1 debería estar a mitad de recorrido y una vez sintonizada una estación moverlo hacia la izquierda o derecha. Con este potenciómetro logramos desplazar la sintonía del receptor unos 100 Kc/s aproximadamente de una manera más suave (conocido como Band Spray o Sintonía Fina).
- El LM386 proporciona suficiente amplificación y buen sonido.
- Las válvulas pueden ser reemplazadas directamente por la serie de 6,3 volt en filamento como son las 6BE6, 6BA6, 6AV6 y cambiar el regulador de voltaje por un 7805 agregando otro diodo en serie con el que ya está incluido.
- Si no se dispone de una 12AV6, se puede ajustar el receptor conectando en X3 un multimetro de alta impedancia en la posición de mínimo voltaje en continua (OJO:  aquí hay un voltaje negativo, por lo tanto hay que invertir las puntas del tester)

Es  probable mejorar este receptor, sin lugar a dudas. Yo lo armé “provisoriamente definitivo” en un día, incluido su respectivo ajuste. Próximamente publicaré un circuito con transistores., especialmente dedicado a quienes no tienen acceso a un TDA7000 y tienen una buena cantidad de radios desarmadas desde donde obtener materiales.
Espero que alguien se estimule y construya este receptor, que ya me ha dado muchas satisfacciones. Puedo oír en perfectas condiciones emisoras de onda corta en 49, 41 y 39 metros, Radio Aficionados y emisiones en telegrafía sin dificultad. Utilizo una antena Vertical de 5 metros de longitud a 6 metros de altura con una bajada de cable coaxial RG58. He puesto un cable de tres metros de longitud directamente en el primario de la bobina de sintonia y ya se puede escuchar con bastante claridad. Saludos a todos los fanáticos de la Radio y la Onda Corta.

Aquí está el circuito y tofografías de el Receptor:


----------



## anthony123 (May 18, 2011)

Excelente montaje, lastima que no se trabajar con valvulas !


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2011)

Hola colega ELEKTROLOKO,te felicito por el receptor ,estuve viendo el circuito y se ve muy interesante,Me sorprendio la alimentacion en cc de los filamentos de las valvulas,que beneficios lograste con esta configuracion?,siempre quise alimentar los filamentos de esta manera ,pero hasta el momento no lo he echo.

Saludos.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 18, 2011)

*Anthony123*...  no sé qué decirte para que prenda tu entusiasmo como los filamentos de los tubos... pero espero que alguna vez te animes... la ingenieria que rodea los circuitos a válvulas es de una simplesa singular pero igualmente amplia y entretenida. Saludos y Gracias.

*elgriego... *... el par de ventajas que se obtiene trabajando con corriente continua en Filamento parecen insignificantes, pero a veces, cuando el nivel de recepción lo requiere, se justifica. Tensión regulada en filamento genera un caldeo del catodo constante y una emisión catódica uniforme que no varía con los cambios de tensión, los cuales desplazarían la frecuencia del oscilador local.
Se elimina completamente la posibilidad de inducir zumbido alterno como parte del ruido electrónico del circuito.
Gracias...Saludos !!


----------



## lsedr (May 18, 2011)

Felicidades elektroloko, estoy siguiendo tus proyectos y mirandolos...

me gustaria aprender con válvulas pero aqui en mi pais casi nadie las conoce.

Nunca las he visto personalmente, si no me falla la memoria


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2011)

Hola colega ELEKTROLOKO,imaginaba que por ese lado andaba el asunto, la verdad ,mil veces se me ocurrio alimentar los filamentos en continua en los pre  y amp que supe armar ,pero me quede en la intencion nomas.

Saludos.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 18, 2011)

Construí un ampli con un pp de KT88 (la version U.S.A. 6550)... medí el nivel de ruido con la entrada a tierra. y la ganancia al tope... entre las placas del ampli conecté un VTVM y me acusaba señal.... luego con el osciloscopio pude ver una onda superpuesta al ruido natural de las válvulas.... La ALTERNA de FILAMENTO ... aún cuando los filamentos estaban balanceados respecto de tierra... (seguramente mal balanceados)
Construí una pequeña fuente regulada de 6,3 volt y alimenté SOLO los filamentos del Pre Amplificador...  
Te imaginarás los resultados... 
En general basta con recurrir al metodo de balancear la tención del filamento con respecto a tierra... pero el "purismo" que a veces llevamos dentro nos ataca por sorpresa.
Me encanta saber que mi ampli está encendido no solo al observar el piloto que lo indica, sino también escuchando el soplido que genera y la alterna de los filamentos y el ruido termoionico...total, siempre quedará enmascarado por el primer movimiento de la Quinta Sinfonía... 
Saludos y cuentame de tu ampli.


----------



## elgriego (May 19, 2011)

Hola colega elektroloko ,bueno mis amplificadores valvulares eran muy sencillos ,el primero provino de un tocadisco winco que no servia el mecanismo, entonces repare el amp, este usaba una pcl 82,y le conectaba las fuentes de audio de las que disponia en esa epoca,alguna radio una bandeja con capsula ceramica,Mas tarde me arme un pushpull muy sencillo ,lo realize en los tiempos que era estudiante ,nada que ver con las valvulas que vos usaste ,yo usaba dos 12au7 y 2 6bq5,el trafo provino de un tv ,el rectificador era de estado solido,el equipo en si no era ninguna maravilla,podria haberlo mejorado, mucho mas ,pero en ese momento me pase al bando de los transistores jaja ,pero recuerdo que producia ese sonido colorido y melodioso ,al que  las valvulas nos tienen acostumbrado ,el trafo de salida era comercial ,tiempo despues vino la locura con los transmisores y empece con la 6dq6,si se habra puesto roja ,pobre valvula,pero siempre salio airosa ,no como los transistores que explotaban a la menor desadaptacion y cuando me recibi,empece ,con radares ,ecosondas radiocomunicaciones y diferente equipamiento marino,y te cuento que todabia en plena decada del 90 quedaban en funcionamiento varias ecosondas marca simrad y otros equipos totalmente a valvulas e hibridos,por ej las estaciones racall, sailor,marconi etc  Pero quizas de esta etapa de mi vida las valvulas que mas recuerdo,Con cariño son las que llevaba el  modulador del radar kelvin, las valvulas thyratron con camiseta,y que de cuanto en cuanto explotaban,bueno colega vos me preguntaste por los amp ,y yo te conte parte de mi vida,Creo que a medida  que recuerdo unas cosas me vienen otras a la mente y vaya a saber porque, me parece interesantes el comentarlas, ya me esta agarrando el viejaso.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 19, 2011)

Hola electroloco mis felicitaciones por el excelente material publicado, te comento estuve buscando en mi caja de de componentes y no encontré las válvulas necesarias para la construcción del receptor, lo que si encontré son válvulas de recepción con denominación uch   crees que puedan servir para el desarrollo del mismo, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (May 19, 2011)

Gabriel77sur...Hola... Gracias por tu interés. Si, pueden ser sustituidas... dame un par de días y publico las posibles variantes... las valvulas serie U son europeas y muy buenas. Asi es que no las arrojes a la basura... Saludos.

Elgriego... creo que la actividad de recordar no es solo propiedad de los vetustos... me parece muy entretenido todo lo que has contado en tu relato y podrías haberte extendido más. Los veteranos tienen maravilosas experiencias que son un verdadero aporte a la "cultura electrónica" y su historia.
Respecto de los amplificadores a válvulas y tus experiencias con la PCL82 me dan motivo para escribir una novela con esas valvulas . Uno de los primeros transmisores que construí lo hice con una PCL82... en realidad con un par... un triodo de una como oscilador Hartley y el pentodo como amplificador de potencia, la otra valvula era el amplificador de micrófono... uuuuh que recuerdos. El oscilador era algo inestable, pero de que salía: salía.
Las tan famosas 6DQ6´s han marcado un hito en la radioafición argentina... el ultimo amplificador  a valvulas que construí tenía 4- 6DQ6 en push pull paralelo, en conexión triodo y clase B. Con transformador de audio hecho en casa. 250 Watts al servicio de los tímpanos !!
El amplificador de audio más grande que he visto con esas valvulas era el modulador de un equipo de AM en Onda Media... tenía 24- 6DQ6´s en push pull paralelo... te dejo el enlace para que las mires... http://www.lu1dce.com.ar/imbeciles/imbeciles.htm 
y la página de entrada es: www.lu1dce.com.ar (el maestro de las 6DQ6´s )

Nunca he tenido contacto con radares, sonares e instrumentación de ese tipo... alguna vez quise meterme en el tema, pero en chile el circulo era muy cerrado por aquel entonces. Puedes contarnos más al respecto ?
Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2011)

Hola colega ELEKTROLOKO,estuve observando este transmisor al que haces referencia y e quedado maravillado ,por lo general,lo comun en tx de brodcast es ver triodos o tetrodos ceramicos ,pero hay que reconocer el ingenio, conocimiento y la habilidad que poseen muchos colegas al fabricar equipos como estos. ahora este equipo deberia ser un infierno,48 6dq6 "linda estufa pa el invierno",supongo que la etapa de salida tendria sus mañas para ajustarla.

Con respecto a los radares y ecosondas ,es una actividad que no practico hace ya unos cuantos años,pero basicamente los fundamentos siguen siendo los mismos,por supuesto que hubo reformas y avances tecnologicos tanto en el modulador(tx,rx) ,como en el indicador.si te interesa algo puntual ,lo vemos por correo privado, o abrimos otro post, (si es que existe alguien mas interesado en el asunto),titulado: funcionamiento del radar marino.y  otro sobre las ecosondas. 

Saludos para vos y los tuyos.

Atte El Griego


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 25, 2011)

Hola electroloko como estas te comento por acá buscando en mi caja de chatarra encontré las siguientes válvulas uch42, uf41, ul41, y dos las cuales no tengo el numero de parte, una creo que es un diodo ya que tiene solo dos de las patas conectadas al filamento y una al cátodo y la otra a la placa y la otra válvula me parece que es un triodo todas estas válvulas tienen zócalo rimlok si no me equivoco tu crees que me puedan servir para armar el receptor. desde ya muchas gracias y disculpa las molestias


----------



## homebrew (May 25, 2011)

Hola ELEKTROLOKO estuve un poco retirado del foro por temas de trabajo ( no hace falta que me censuren yo me autocensuro ja ja )  pero te cuento que fue una sorpresa encontrar tu proyecto, te felicito lo mire detendidamente y se ve muy bien, hasta lo copie al disco duro para en algun momento no muy proximo por el momento que pueda reproducirlo.
En mi caso como guardo algunos transformadores de salida a valvula pienso usar una 6AQ5 en la salida .
Es muy buen proyecto ya que en la web hay muchos de transmisores pero de receptores muy pocos.

Felicitaciones y mantenos  al tanto del avance


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2011)

Hola Electroloko, muy buen aporte el tuyo, ya que estoy encarando un TX, este podria ser un buen complementeo.
Leia lo que decias sobre tus 6650 y el ruido de filamento. Que dolor de cabeza a vese eso, muchas veces porque hacian mal el bobinado en lugar de hacerlo bifilar y cruzar los devanados lo hacian con una derivación y no es lo mimso

Ahora gracias a los diodos de silicio y o reguladores sencillos eso ser resuelve de la manea práctica que lo has echo tu
Mis felicitaciones y te animo a seguir adelante


----------



## lsedr (May 30, 2011)

*Necesito hacer uno Receptor para 80 M pero en Blu, para ajustar un Transceptor que ya hice.... pero que sea a transistores preferiblemente....

*


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Jun 1, 2011)

*Gabriel77sur:* Hola, si esperas unos días más, te dejo el circuito con esas válvulas que tienes. Espero que te entusiasmes... un receptor es un proyecto que pocos encaran y es increible la cantidad de horas de satisfacción que nos depara. Saludos.

*Homebrew:* He mejorado el receptor, mecánicamente. He incluido un Vernier de esos hermosos "SATO" (los conoces?)... se ve bien a pesar de que aun lo tengo funcionando provisoriamente definitivo sin caja. Estoy trabajando en un receptor a transistores, simple conversión, y con elementos fáciles de conseguir. ¿ Has probado algún multiplicador de Q alguna vez ? Un abrazo, Saludos.

*Pandacba:* Seguiré adelante, gracias. Qué transmisor estas construyendo ? puedes adelantar algo? Si, algunos equipos tenían ese problema en su bobinado de filamentos... el silicio debería comerse en rebanadas en Sandwish, por la cantidad de mejorías que produce...  Saludos y gracias.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola Walter fantastico y comparto plenamente tus comentarios son pocos los colegas que encaran la construccion de receptores , los vernier son una gran ayuda en un proyecto de este tipo tanto por lo funcional lo estetico y llamativos y claro esta la reduccion para el eje del variable del oscilador , claro que los conosco tengo de esos de los grandes y de los chicos son una joya.
Te busco en mis libros el circuito de multiplicadores de Q se que tengo esos circuitos ,seguro este terminara siendo un gran receptor dado todos los complementos que le estas colocando


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola elektroloko como estas, por acá sigo buscando componentes que me faciliten la construcción,  en estos días me voy a poner en contacto con un radioaficionado amigo el cual si mal no recuerdo tenia muchas válvulas,tal ves en una de esas tenga suerte y facilite algunas

saludos, gabriel


----------



## SALOCIN67 (Jul 15, 2013)

ELEKTROLOKO dijo:


> Pocos encaran la construcción de un Receptor de Onda Corta. Generalmente ha sido un proyecto aparentemente complicado (en parte lo es como todo proyecto). Para simplificar el grado de dificultad muchos optan por los clásicos receptores Regenerativos de simple y fácil construcción y sus respectivas debilidades. Aprovechando una semana de suspensión, en el foro, construí este receptor de onda corta con algunos elementos recogidos por ahí.
> Cualquiera que ya tenga un tiempo dedicado a la electrónica tendrá una buena provisión de elementos de Radios antiguas así es que le presento este Receptor, ideal para DXistas, aficionados a la onda corta, o amigos de la experimentación.
> 
> Las principales características son:
> ...


Hola Elektroloko. Muy buen proyecto, por diseño y por aprovechar elementos del cajón de los recuerdos. Te hago algunas consultas. En el diagrama no alcanzo a leer la capacidad del doble capacitor variable, en las fotos parece que las secciones no son iguales. Que variable recomiendas, por aquí son comunes los de 2X410 Pf. Lo que tampoco leo es el transistor del oscilador, si es posible dame más de una posibilidad. En mi caso, y como decía para aprovechar los materiales disponibles realizare la etapa de audio valvular con un 6AQ5. Finalmente y para abusar en una sola oportunidad y pensando en un proyecto totalmente valvular te consulto sobre la posibilidad de realizar el oscilador valvular en lugar de transistorizado y donde encontrarlo. Te envió un abrazo y espero tus calificados comentarios.


----------

